# Chit Chat



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's keep the chit chat stuff here. That way it will help Nifty sort through the info in the other ones.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i was gonna say GENEX.i have a friend that has semen at ultimate genetics


We had been at Accelerated Genetics but, couldn't get decent service, so we switched. Can't complain about Genex at all!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

he owns 2 bulls that semen stored at ultimate gentics.they are black granite an bullet proof.an they are both reg beefmaster bulls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

I looked up Ultimate Genetics site and found 56BM405 Black Granite. He is a handsome looking bull! I couldn't find Bullet Proof.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

him an some partners just bought bullet proof for $40,000.so his semen may not be stored there yet.i do know he sold $16000 in semen after they bought him.here is is ranch webbsite with pics of bullet proof an black granite. www.swingingbranch.mysite.com ive got a natural calf out of black granite.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

oh yeah go to the sold page an you can see the bred cow an pair i bought from him last year.itll say sold to payne farms.im raising that bull calf for a herd bull.he will be 2 in feb.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

They are all nice looking! I like the red coloring over the black any day. Of course I wish I could just get more of the blue holstein!  They either are red or blue bulls. I do have one blue left though. I tried to make her my avaitor but, it won't go. I don't know if Nifty has things setup for that yet or not. I PMed him but, he is a busy man.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

right now i have 3 black beefmasters.a black cow with her 2nd black heifer calf sired by a solid red bull.an a black bull calf out of a solid red cow.as you can tell im addicted to cattle biggtime.i got into beefmasters because a friend of mine an i drove 200mi to get him reg bulls to go is his crossbred cows.then 5 monjths later we went back an picked out 12 bred heifers an cows.then in feb of the next year i went an got a reg beefmaster bull.then in may an june 2007 i bought 4 reg cows.an in april 2008 i bought 2 more retired show cows.both due to calve in mid july to mid aug or sept.sorry i got long winded.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

We have the dairy cows and on days like today I wish it were beef! Hot and humid and they are calling for afternoon and evening thunderstorms! It's not going to be fun milking tonight! Even if the storms don't hit during milking it's going to be hot!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 7, 2008)

Wyndotte,
   What a handsome herd.....I just love the pups...they're so darn cute!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

i remember those days of milking in thunderstorms.standing close to all the steel an the cows.hoping the power doesnt go off.then your running to catch milkers as they fall off.an the cows start kicking because your pulling the milkers out from under them.an then since your barn has tiestalls.you have to chain the cows in their stalls.an move the milkers every 2 cows.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2008)

Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> Wyndotte,
> What a handsome herd.....I just love the pups...they're so darn cute!


those arnt my pups.they belong to a friend of mine that i bought 3 cows off of as the foundation for my reg beefmaster herd.he owns the swingingb ranch.


----------



## ncgnance (Jul 7, 2008)

Wynedot, those are fine looking animals, and BIG!! I'm going the other route. I'm too old to have to deal with animals that big. Dexters are more my size...and Kitty, I helped my Uncle and Aunt on their dairy farm as a kid. That is hard work...we milked about 45 cows by hand until he got 2 milking machines. It was easier then, but still alot of work sterilizing everything twice a day. Memories....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

I made it through milking before the storms hit-got drenched going to the house though.  We had to go to town for supplies so luckily it was just a short down pour!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2008)

ncgnance said:
			
		

> Wynedot, those are fine looking animals, and BIG!! I'm going the other route. I'm too old to have to deal with animals that big. Dexters are more my size...and Kitty, I helped my Uncle and Aunt on their dairy farm as a kid. That is hard work...we milked about 45 cows by hand until he got 2 milking machines. It was easier then, but still alot of work sterilizing everything twice a day. Memories....


We have pipeline with four units. Better than the three bucket units we had until about 6 years ago.


----------



## ncgnance (Jul 8, 2008)

What kind of cows and how many are you milking?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 8, 2008)

ncgnance said:
			
		

> What kind of cows and how many are you milking?


We have holsteins, Red & white, black & white, and blue & white. We also have some crossed with jerseys and milking shorthorn (looking for more blues so we cross with the milking shorthorn). Barn is full right now so, 34. We are just a small family farm and DH works out-mainly for the insurance, although the paycheck is nice to have too!


----------

